# Looking for Dog Transfers like Border Collies in Canada



## Karolina's (Dec 20, 2008)

I am looking for a supplier of Dog Transfers like Border Collies ... 

I can find suppliers in the US but I am looking for some in Ontario and Wholesale pricing .. 

Thank you for any and all help

We are just starting up in the pre made transfers 

Rick & charlotte


----------



## kkent (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Dog designs*

Who are the suppliers you know of in the US? I'd like to find some border collie transfers also. Sorry I can't help you in finding them in Canada.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Dog designs*



kkent said:


> Who are the suppliers you know of in the US? I'd like to find some border collie transfers also. Sorry I can't help you in finding them in Canada.


If you are looking for wholesale prices Airwaves Inc. and Artbrands makes a lot of dog transfers.

Proworld sells those brands if you are lookig for small quantity.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

Try Dunblane and Turners in Port Elgin, Ontario. Google them.


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Try Proworld I get my transfers from them and they have lots of dog transfers. You might find one that you like.


----------

